# Deerburger Pasta & Scallops



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2021)

*Deerburger Pasta & Scallops*​


Seems like I’m cleaning up the last of a lot of things lately.
Last time I used up the last Steak Roll. 
This time, I’m pretty sure this was the last package of Deerburger in the Freezer, and I emptied a box of “Elbows”, and had to add some “Shells” to complete the Mix.

You can see below what else went into the Pot.

I also Sautéed some Scallops to satisfy one of my Serious Cravings.

Man, I love Scallops in Bubbling Butter!!


Enjoy,

Bear


Ingredients I used in my Deerburger Pasta:







Simmering after cooking for at least an hour:






When I want to take my time & enjoy, I use this bowl---It stays hot a long time:






Drying my Scallops:






Lots of Butter for My Scallops:






Bubbling Butter & Old Bay for My Scallops:






Just about done:






Bear's Supper:






Closer Look:


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 11, 2021)

Looks delicious as usual bear......nice helping of scallops you have there lol. I don't blame you I love them too!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2021)

Looks great . That's actually whats on the menu tonight . We called it ground meat and noodles . 
I could eat that anytime . 
Love scallops too , just to damn expensive around here . 
That's some good eats !


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 11, 2021)

Looks good. I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and try cooking some scallops.  Just Afraid of my wife going all Gordon Ramsey on me if I screw them up! LOL!
Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 11, 2021)

Looks tasty bear


----------



## tropics (Apr 11, 2021)

Thats a boat load of Scallops Buddy the rest of the dish looks good to me
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 11, 2021)

Not a combo I would have thought of, but I really like both the scallops and American goulash. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 11, 2021)

That's one mighty fine looking dinner there Bear, Like! No room on the plate for some veggies John? Remember, a balanced diet means you won't have to get vitamin shots! RAY


----------



## sandyut (Apr 11, 2021)

that have everything good in it!  Great cook -big YUM


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 11, 2021)

That whole plate looks excellent!  Love Scallops, and that pan frying in butter sounds great.  I've broiled in the past and it was good.   The Goulash, that's what we call it, looks good too.  The Mrs. doesn't like Scallops, so we (I) don't have them that often.  Great work, John.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks delicious as usual bear......nice helping of scallops you have there lol. I don't blame you I love them too!



Thank You Jake!!
I don't get them often, because Mrs Bear doesn't eat seafood, and they're usually too expensive!!

Bear




chopsaw said:


> Looks great . That's actually whats on the menu tonight . We called it ground meat and noodles .
> I could eat that anytime .
> Love scallops too , just to damn expensive around here .
> That's some good eats !



Thank You Rich!
We usually use All Elbows & Burger, and We call it "Beefaroni".
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Looks good. I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and try cooking some scallops.  Just Afraid of my wife going all Gordon Ramsey on me if I screw them up! LOL!
> Jim



Thank You Jim!!
You can't screw up if you just sauté them in Bubbling Hot Butter in a Pan, while flipping them a few times, until they're White instead of translucent. They're soooo Good!!!   They don't take long.
And Thanks for the Like.  

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Looks tasty bear




Thank You Jim!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2021)

tropics said:


> Thats a boat load of Scallops Buddy the rest of the dish looks good to me
> Richie




Thank You Richie!!
Yeah, that meal had quite a few scallops, but there were some left for next night.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Not a combo I would have thought of, but I really like both the scallops and American goulash.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> That's one mighty fine looking dinner there Bear, Like! No room on the plate for some veggies John? Remember, a balanced diet means you won't have to get vitamin shots! RAY




Thank You Ray!!
Mrs Bear makes the Veggies, and since I was making myself Scallops, I gave her the Night off!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2021)

sandyut said:


> that have everything good in it!  Great cook -big YUM




Thank You Sandy!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> That whole plate looks excellent!  Love Scallops, and that pan frying in butter sounds great.  I've broiled in the past and it was good.   The Goulash, that's what we call it, looks good too.  The Mrs. doesn't like Scallops, so we (I) don't have them that often.  Great work, John.




Thank You Mike!!  Try Scallops in Butter---MMMMMmmmm........
Mrs Bear doesn't eat any Seafood, so I don't make it often either.
We call Goulash "Ground Beef, Taters, and Gravy"
If this stuff was all Elbows, We call it Beefaroni.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Mike!!  Try Scallops in Butter---MMMMMmmmm........
> Mrs Bear doesn't eat any Seafood, so I don't make it often either.
> We call Goulash "Ground Beef, Taters, and Gravy"
> If this stuff was all Elbows, We call it Beefaroni.
> ...


Beefaroni, as a kid we called it that and always had elbows.  Definitely gonna try the Scallops cooked in butter.  The Mrs. doesn't eat Scallops, she eats Shrimp, but not Scallops.  Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2021)

normanaj
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2021)

P
 PolishDeli
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2021)

Hamdrew
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

